# WU - Western Union



## humblelearner (14 November 2012)

Hi everyone,

I was wondering if anyone had thoughts on Western Union?

Key features:
+ High ROE / margins
+ Strong cashflows
+ Dominant in its industry sector
+ Strong brand names
+ Very low P/E ratios
+ Recently downgraded by Analysts due to fears it's a value trap (this is the part I'm concerned about...)

Do you think their current issues are cyclical or structural?

humblelearner


----------

